# wiring diagram



## mels place (Oct 28, 2011)

I am in need of a wiring diagram for a craftsman riding mower, with theBgiggs engine. The model # of the mower is 917.258570. The mower has the starter solenoid with 2 spade connectors. Thanks for the help.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

From partsdirect.com;
Have a good one. Geo
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...10044767/00001?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=917258570


----------



## mels place (Oct 28, 2011)

My fault- I need the wiring schismatic. Thanks thought


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.I don't have the wiring diagram,but you may find one here that will work for you.Hope this helps.
http://sears.pammar.net/wiring.html


----------

